# Selling property in Dubai



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello everyone,

One quick question:

If I ask a Real estate agent to list my property in Dubai, who pays the commission to the agent? Buyer or Seller?

Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Buyer. Some agencies will ask the seller to pay commission as well. If the seller is not happy with this they will just add it to the selling price so the buyer is basically paying the commission twice.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Buyer. Some agencies will ask the seller to pay commission as well. If the seller is not happy with this they will just add it to the selling price so the buyer is basically paying the commission twice.


You got to love the dubai real estate market.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Certain well known agencies are do this with leasing as well. Tenants think they are paying 5% commission - they are actually paying 10%.


----------



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Buyer. Some agencies will ask the seller to pay commission as well. If the seller is not happy with this they will just add it to the selling price so the buyer is basically paying the commission twice.


Thank you for your response, much appreciated.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

dathrilla said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One quick question:
> 
> ...


Buyer normally pays for he commission...

Let me know if you need any help, I have hundreds of buyers to buy villa or apartment in any location what so ever..

Ali: Please PM me your details


----------



## Lolli Lindley (Jun 14, 2013)

dathrilla said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One quick question:
> 
> ...


We just bought. In our case both seller and buyer paid commission to agent.

Land registration transfer fee was paid by both as well, this you can also refer to property laws. Google it or you can see it on the forms when at Land Dept.


----------

